# NBA Finals Game 1: Spurs @ Heat (6/6 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, June 6, 2013 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay

After facing the Bulls and Pacers....the Spurs almost feel like an easier task. Of course that's not the case but they like to run which is our game. Our D is going to have to play they they did tonight.

Luckily Tim is 37.


----------



## Jace

Spurs are so much more potent offensively. They have a real PG who on any given night could be the best in the league, and Pop runs some brilliant offense. Then you add Duncan's fundamental mastery downlow, and Manu's random smatterings. We will also hate Danny Green.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I am already frustrated with Danny Green and game 1 hasnt happened yet. 

Tony Parker is gonna be a handful.


----------



## Jace

Man, their combo of a dominant, highly intelligent big, a quick, crafty PG with sick touch, an arsenal of shooters, an offense predicated on ball movement (a weakness for our D), and the best coach in the game, is intimidating. Need full focus and effort for this series.

Oh, and a near-ideal defensive matchup against our best player in Leonard. Green has been playing great D, too. Tough matchups for LeWade.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Spurs bigs favours Chris Anderson...


Spo is going to go back to Battier playing again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'd expect for Spo to go back to the regular rotation he'd been using all season.

Maybe this time he wont wait as long to make a change though.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I hope we play with that fire like last years finals. 

So far Chris Anderson is the Shane Battier of last year...In the sense an old player steps up and plays huge. So far Anderson has done that in the playoffs with the highest FG% in the playoffs history so far.

Chris is older than Shane too. Doesn't seem like it though lol.


----------



## IbizaXL

as long as we play Heat basketball, we can beat any team. it all depends how wade and bosh continue playing. miami needs consistency more than anything moving forward.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Be prepared for Danny Green and Kawhi Leonard corner 3's. Gonna be super frustrating. Likely cause of Wade not getting back on D.


----------



## Jace

Fourth franchise Finals appearance. First against a team/franchise that's won.


----------



## Wade County

Spurs v Heat. Super scared of coach Pop. Dude is a genius. His in game matchups are gonna be a nightmare. 

This years JJ Barea? It'll be Gary Neal. Book it.


----------



## UD40

Every Final for the past 15 years has either featured Duncan, Kobe or Wade...incredible.


----------



## Jace

And since the Lakers never held up their end of the bargain these three seasons, we'll finally get two out of the three. Weird that despite three straight Finals from both teams, none overlapped.


----------



## Jace

> @*espn*  9m "This is going to be your league in a little while. I appreciate you giving us this year." - Tim Duncan to LeBron James in 2007.


#NeverForget



Re-enact this MBP! (Not from the Finals, but still awesome.)


----------



## Smithian

Spurs, we finally meet.

This series was supposed to happen in 2006. We built a half court monster of a team and instead we ran into a horrible matchup. Wade bailed us out. That was a fun series. Gary Payton hitting big shots, Haslem and Posey tag teaming Dirk, J-Dub and Walker doing their thing, Zo blocking shots... First one is always best.


----------



## Jace

We were also the 1-seed in '99. Would've faced them to try to wrest their first title from them had we made it. 2005 we were the Wade rib injury or the Shaq thigh contusion away from meeting them.

I want Wade trailing Danny Green closely right now. I don't care where...girlfriend's house, shower, Spurs practice facility. Can't get a step behind.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> We were also the 1-seed in '99. Would've faced them to try to wrest their first title from them had we made it. 2005 we were the Wade rib injury or the Shaq thigh contusion away from meeting them.
> 
> I want Wade trailing Danny Green closely right now. I don't care where...girlfriend's house, shower, Spurs practice facility. Can't get a step behind.


Same.

I felt like the Pacers hit every single 3 pointer against us.

Spurs are the best at it pretty much.


----------



## Jace

Four Finals MVPs in this matchup. Wonder how many times that's happened.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Four Finals MVPs in this matchup. Wonder how many times that's happened.


Woah, that's true!

Prolly in the times of Magic/Kareem/Bird era?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Apparently, it is a first!

http://sportige.com/first-nba-finals-with-four-mvp-award-winners-06-2013/


----------



## Jace

Good find.


----------



## Jace

We're trying to become the Big 3 Killers.


























There can only be one! :sfight:


----------



## doctordrizzay

The good thing is:

Spurs beat down Memphis who played inside all game and got dominated.

Spurs struggled against GS who was a perimeter team.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Everyone is yelling....and Wade's like "no foul bro?" lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If Leonard gets in foul trouble, I wonder who they'll try to throw on Lebron?


----------



## Jace

Hearing Diaw speculation. That'll be interesting.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wasn't he guarding him in 07?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Diaw played for the Suns back then. Bowen and Finley mostly guarded Lebron in that Finals series.


----------



## Wade County

Bron will burn past Diaw. Leonard will be the primary match up.


----------



## UD40

I'm excited for the ball to go up.

Unlike the Bulls (Noah, Robinson) and the Pacers (LOLance Stephenson) there isn't anyone on this Spurs team that irritates me. I've always admired Duncan and Pop. I don't hate the Spurs, I CAN'T hate the Spurs...but I do hope they lose at least four games.


----------



## Wade County

Just hoping that Wade and Bosh are out of their funk. Gonna need them to be big in this series.

Shooters gotta hit shots too. Pace n space baby.

Gotta hold home court and be up 2-0, pressure on Spurs in game 3.


----------



## Jace

Diaw will definitely try to bait LeBron into jumpers. LeBron says this time around the Spurs won't be able to force him into doing something he doesn't want to. Should be interesting.



UD40 said:


> I'm excited for the ball to go up.
> 
> Unlike the Bulls (Noah, Robinson) and the Pacers (LOLance Stephenson) there isn't anyone on this Spurs team that irritates me. I've always admired Duncan and Pop. I don't hate the Spurs, I CAN'T hate the Spurs...but I do hope they lose at least four games.


How do you leave Boozer, Taj Gibson, Hibbert, and Hansbrough off the list? 

Totally agree though. This series feels weird because it's one of the rare times I can't drum up any sort of emotional angst toward the other team. At least last Finals there was the LeBron vs. Durant thing to draw up some fire. Really didn't want to see him get one before LBJ.

Also very indifferent toward their fanbase. There's not a vocal one here, and there wasn't on the RealGM board when I posted there a lot. I'm sure I'll start to hate them when I see the first anti-Heat sign in the SA crowd.


----------



## Wade County

Someone will do something annoying in the series to draw my ire and hatred haha.

They even have 2 aussie's on their team!


----------



## Smithian

Our shooters have to produce or the Spurs will throw enough defenses at LeBron to really put him in a bad place.


----------



## Jace

Particularly because trust has diminished in Wade's creativity. Need to utilize Bosh's versatility some more too. This season it's like when his J isn't falling, he's nothing. 



> @*HPbasketball* Problem with Wade-Kawhi crossmatch is Kawhi is way more dangerous on the backdoor cut than Green.


Ugh. Please none of this. It'll be a backdoor clinic. Wade always falls asleep off the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So annoying. Cant help but watch him on D not even looking at his man, and just knowing that the ball is gonna swing to his man and he's gonna give up a 3, if not a back cut.


----------



## Jace

Welp, it'll be 3s for Green and backdoors for Leonard.


Exactly 8 years ago to the day we lost game 7 to play the Spurs.


For once, we're not playing a blue team in the Finals:


----------



## Jace

Saw on Twitter the other day that both teams, weighted by % of points scored, are 6 foot 6.6. Interested in seeing what the Pacers number was.

I think I misrepresented LeBron's quote referencing 2007 a few posts back. He basically said "In 2013 you can't dare me to do something I don't want to do." At first I thought he meant he wouldn't be baited into doing something the defense prefers, but now I'm thinking he meant there's nothing on the court he doesn't want to do, because he feels he's plugged his weaknesses since then. Heard some pretty brutal numbers on his outside shooting in 2007 on the radio earlier tonight. Think it was 4-21 from mid-range in that series. Don't remember what they said from 3, but that's easier to look up; it was bad too. I'd prefer he not take the jumper bait too often, but appreciate that he can hurt teams from out there at this point. Obviously it's what Pop wants, so we'll see how much he forces the issue in the paint.


----------



## UD40

This Finals has the potential to be one we look back on years from now and marvel over.

Duncan vs. Prime Lebron

Arguably two of the top 10 players ever--and easily two of the top 3 of this generation--slugging it out for the title, for greatness...oh man, this is going to be good!


----------



## Smithian

Tim Duncan is the greatest power forward of all time. For 17 years he has facilitated between being a dominant post scorer and now is a dominant defender. 

LeBron is on his way to being the greatest small forward of all time.

This could be a matchup of the greatest two forwards of all time.


----------



## Jace

'Cept Duncan is a C who masqueraded as a PF most of his career.


----------



## Smithian

Am I the only person who wishes Chris Bosh had a rough childhood? He's so happy. He obviously has lived a happy life. Had he had it tougher he may be tougher.


----------



## Luke

I didn't really think about it that way, but yeah, this is a matchup between arguably the best two forwards ever depending on your feelings about Bird.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke

Storylines!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smithian

Smithian said:


> Am I the only person who wishes Chris Bosh had a rough childhood? He's so happy. He obviously has lived a happy life. Had he had it tougher he may be tougher.


Back on this;

You could drop Joel Anthony or Birdman in the forest with nothing but the shirt on his back and tell him to kill a bear or never come back and within 48 hours Pat Riley's office would have a bear skin rug.

Do the same with Bosh and he would mauled alive by a rabid deer in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Jace

Yeah as much as I have trouble putting Duncan as a F, this crossed my mind yesterday too, as he's conventionally considered a PF. Pretty cool.

How about the Kobe/Shaq angles? You know Shaq is rooting for his old squad. He and Tim are tied at 4 right now.

Ethan Skolnick brought up something interesting. We're now in the LeBron era. Jordan had his through the 90s. Kobe seemed to have the edge to be the bridge, but Duncan can make a good case if he wins this one.


----------



## Jace

LOL Smithi. Birdman? Hell yes. Joel? No. I've met the guy a couple of times. Definitely don't get the survival vibe from him. :rotf:

I'm not 100% sold that players need tough upbringings to be tough players. Kobe's parents are still together if I'm not mistaken, though their relationship became strained when he married a Mexican. Maybe certain players do need it though. Might've helped Bosh if he had the Wade or James thing going on.


----------



## Jace

Still "WITNESS MIAMI"




















If Ray wears some of these crazy shoes, he better hit shots.












> As Jordan Brand athlete Ray Allen gears up for the pro basketball finals, fans can expect to see some championship-inspired footwear on the court. Jordan Brand has laced Ray with team-colored player exclusives with gold accents for both home and away games.
> 
> Allen will have several options of the Air Jordan XX8 to choose from at home and on the road. On the home court, he can choose between White/Black/University Gold or White/Gym Red/University Gold colorways. On the road, the options are Black/Gold and Gym Red/Gold; both include a fractal Elephant Print on the upper. The home versions feature Allen's logo on the inside of the shroud, while the away shoes features his logo on the tongue. The AIR JORDAN XX8 boasts an ultra-modern stealth design for elite performance, with more technological advances than any AIR JORDAN to date.


Jordan Brand is getting nutty.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Those shoes are really ugly


----------



## 77AJ

San Antonio playing like they've been drinking from the fountain of youth all playoffs. Definitely see this continuing through out the Finals. 

Good luck Heat fans, but my money is on the San Antonio Spurs winning their fifth championship!!


----------



## Jace

Need a new av


----------



## 77AJ

Jace said:


> Need a new av


:drums:

Nope .....


----------



## Jace

An action shot, you'd prefer?


----------



## 77AJ

This dude you posted pictures of up above is going to rough up Bron Bron.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I found AJ on the street guys...He has Matt Bonner shaved in his head wearing a paul george shirt, derrick rose Adidas shoes, and Milwaukee Buck shorts.


----------



## Floods

23AJ said:


> This dude you posted pictures of up above is going to rough up Bron Bron.


Let the record show that Matt Bonner is going to rough up LeBron James.


----------



## Jace

Unlike 2011, we're opening the Finals at home after closing the ECF at home. Hopefully the crowd energy from G7 carries over.





> @*IraHeatBeat*  8h *Monty McCutchen, Tony Brothers*, Jason Phillips, Bill Kennedy (alternate) your referees for tonight's Heat-Spurs, 9 p.m., ABC


uke:

Gonna have to win comfortably. Hopefully LeBron keeps his cool. Can't afford anymore techs. (Three more and he's suspended a game.)


----------



## tone wone

So weird watching a team whose core has been together for 3yrs including 2 previous Finals trips, yet facing a team you have ZERO feel for. You'd think by now there would be a "seen it all, done it all" feel but nope. Felt like I had better understanding of how MIA would match up 2yrs ago against Dallas than I do with the Spurs this year.

I think this is going to be a offensive series, bordering on a shootout. But, I thought that against Dallas too. People forget, that series was a real grind through 4gms. I mention Dallas because the Spurs share one trait that Dallas team did.....semi-transition/early offense masters..... 

The Heat have never really defended teams who use a lot early shot-clock, spread pick n roll sets well. Or just teams who look to attack early in the shot-clock in general. It almost doesn't even matter what the talent level is, that stuff gives them problems. Remember how all of last season, the C's kept shooting above their heads against the Heat? How we all thought that it was just hot shooting and in a series they would come back down to earth? What happened in the ECF's? It was one Rondo run out (with Ray and Peirce spotting up on the wings) after another. At times it looked absolutely unstoppable. Boston maintained strong offensive numbers against MIA cause they made it a point to push and look for early offense. Lost in Hibbert turning into Kareem (seriously, that damn jump-hook), Indy attacked early as well.

I saw a stat before the Pacers that showed that Miami was actually the 2nd best team in the league in limiting transitions points (of course Indy was 1st, they're 1st at defending everything it seems). I swear it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The transition stat probably has more to do with how efficient we were on offense this season, as well as most teams not wanting to play an up-tempo game against us. 

Hate to keep getting on him, but it seems that most of the transition points we give are on plays where Wade goes for offensive rebounds he has no chance of getting, which has then forced our D to have cross matches all over the place while Wade makes his way back, most times a little too late.


----------



## Jace

Really worried about Chalmers on Parker. They can jump out to huge leads if he's not with it. Need him to bring that Lincineration defensive focus.

TW's post almost sent me into a Wade blame post also, but I felt bad. Now that you opened the gates, his tendency to cherry pick, hang back arguing calls, and unnecessary dives to the ground after drives also seem to lead to breakdowns in transition. Funny how often you can rewind any sort of defensive breakdown and find fault in a decision Wade made.

One theme I keep coming across is that CHI/IND had perfect defenses for our offense. It's been clear for awhile that SA has the perfect O for our D. The reason this scares me less than it would've before the postseason is that Indiana, and even at points Chicago, still tore our D apart, seemingly playing above their heads. We survived it, even while our O sputtered.


----------



## Rather Unique

Great point, tone wone. Indiana was secretly having a lot of success pushing after misses in the secondary break. If we approach this like 'any other series' that monster will rear its ugly head soon enough on ESPN and the like. Expect this especially when they take TP off the floor and bring in Gary Neal. Danny Green will be the guy we all hate and the beneficiary if we sleep on it early..


----------



## tone wone

Jace said:


> Really worried about Chalmers on Parker. They can jump out to huge leads if he's not with it. Need him to bring that Lincineration defensive focus.
> 
> TW's post almost sent me into a Wade blame post also, but I felt bad. Now that you opened the gates, his tendency to cherry pick, hang back arguing calls, and unnecessary dives to the ground after drives also seem to lead to breakdowns in transition. Funny how often you can rewind any sort of defensive breakdown and find fault in a decision Wade made.
> 
> One theme I keep coming across is that CHI/IND had perfect defenses for our offense. It's been clear for awhile that SA has the perfect O for our D. The reason this scares me less than it would've before the postseason is that Indiana, and even at points Chicago, still tore our D apart, seemingly playing above their heads. We survived it, even while our O sputtered.


Looking back at last years ECF's I think the biggest reason the transition D was so bad was cause of all the cross-matches. Rio NEVER guarded Rondo. Wade was the primary defender and Bron chipped in. There was constant confusion on who was to pick him up. This is why Rio has to be the primary defender on Parker otherwise its gonna get kinda ugly watching all those run-outs.

The matchup against their D is the biggest mystery. They're elite but we have no idea how it all matches up.


----------



## Jace

Thinking Wade will only guard Parker when he's playing next to Ray in the back court. I actually don't feel awful about Wade on Parker for those stretches.

Dan Le Batard read an email from someone on air in part going into SA's defense vs. IND's. Said they're bad at closing out on shooters, and are more geared toward post defense. The GSW/MEM series would seem to indicate as much. Would obviously benefit us.


I think at some point it was said SA was 6th in pick-and-roll efficiency while we were something like 3rd in guarding it. Wondering where they were in guarding it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Jace said:


> Really worried about Chalmers on Parker. They can jump out to huge leads if he's not with it. Need him to bring that Lincineration defensive focus.
> 
> TW's post almost sent me into a Wade blame post also, but I felt bad. Now that you opened the gates, his tendency to cherry pick, hang back arguing calls, and unnecessary dives to the ground after drives also seem to lead to breakdowns in transition. Funny how often you can rewind any sort of defensive breakdown and find fault in a decision Wade made.
> 
> One theme I keep coming across is that CHI/IND had perfect defenses for our offense. It's been clear for awhile that SA has the perfect O for our D. The reason this scares me less than it would've before the postseason is that Indiana, and even at points Chicago, still tore our D apart, seemingly playing above their heads. We survived it, even while our O sputtered.


Chalmers vs Parker isn't a huge concern because ultimately the entire team is going to defend Parker. They will do the usual aggressive trap but they need to make sure all of their rotations after that are on point because he is one of the best decision makers in the league. As long as we don't coast on defense I think we'll be okay. This is strength vs strength, our pick and roll d vs Tony Parker.


----------



## tone wone

http://www.nba.com/heat/news_recap/heat-vs-spurs-mirror-series


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade's problem wasnt the knee, it was going to the moutpiece and away from the gum


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr
> Wade's going with chewing gum tonight instead of mouthpiece, similar to Game 7. "It gets me in the right state of mind." OK, then.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Wade said he went back to the gum because "I needed to get back to my comfort." Also switched back to his Wade 1 shoes.


Whatever gets him more comfortable, I guess. 

Think it says more about how less physical he thinks this series will be than the last two.


----------



## Wade County

Interesting - whatever makes him feel like the 'Wade of old'.

Wasn't too nervous about this game for some reason...until now. Think its hit me that we're in the Finals again, going for the Larry.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I know we've swept the middle three (twice!), but the 2-3-2 format makes me relax a bit more about game 1. It is really really hard to beat this team three times in a row.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> LOL Smithi. Birdman? Hell yes. Joel? No. I've met the guy a couple of times. Definitely don't get the survival vibe from him. :rotf:
> 
> I'm not 100% sold that players need tough upbringings to be tough players. Kobe's parents are still together if I'm not mistaken, though their relationship became strained when he married a Mexican. Maybe certain players do need it though. Might've helped Bosh if he had the Wade or James thing going on.


You're crazy. Joel Anthony is a natural born killer.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Interesting - whatever makes him feel like the 'Wade of old'.
> 
> Wasn't too nervous about this game for some reason...until now. Think its hit me that we're in the Finals again, going for the Larry.


Wade is an old war horse. He'll do his job now it is go time

Miami is about to kick some serious butt. Over within 6 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Havent heard many analysts (mostly the ones on TV) bring up the fact that the Bulls and Pacers were best at taking away what was a huge part of the Heat offense, the corner 3. 

I'm sure the stat heads on twitter have though. Or have they? Dont follow many other than Haberstroh and Cooper Moorehead.


----------



## Wade County

I'm going to miss like half of this game cause I have a friggin meeting.

....aaaand im going to New Zealand for a week too, so games 2 and 3 are going to be hard to catch. FML I timed this bad.


----------



## Smithian

Erik Spoelstra isn't wearing a skinny tie and Gregg Poppovich has a tie. Oh my God.


----------



## UD40

Here we go fellas!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: Heat looked completely disinterested during the intro. Spo was even giving last minute coaching during it.


----------



## Jace

Are we starting on the left side like against Indiana?

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2WADE!


----------



## UD40

A BIG play there in more ways than one from Wade.

We need that.


----------



## Jace

LBJ2DW!!!


----------



## Jace

Couldn't start any better.


----------



## Jace

Tough shot by Wade. Wish he'd pass out of the post when he can't get anything going toward the rim. He's a blackhole down there.


----------



## Wade County

Got excited for a sec when Wade went the banker.


----------



## Jace

Bad possession. Don't care if it's in the corner, don't want a contested Bosh 3.


----------



## UD40

Welp...that didn't take long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great 1st play. Bad ever since.


----------



## Jace

Awful pick and roll coverage. Picked apart on every possession.


----------



## Wade County

Danny Green corner 3. Get used to it.


----------



## Wade County

Terrible start.


----------



## Jace

Looking like a team that moves the ball well versus a team that claims to right now. We've had nice stretches of it during the season, but haven't done it well for most of this postseason.


----------



## Jace

Bosh all sorts of struggles still.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 333


----------



## Jace

Thrio, but are offense still looks crap. We look like the rusty team.


----------



## UD40

Ok, jitters seem to be out of the system.

Time for some basketball.


----------



## Jace

There you go. Nice look for the Bosh J.


----------



## Jace

Bosh 3 Bosh 3 Bosh 3 Bosh 3...


----------



## Jace

Tim Duncan Face, first appearance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh great. Steve Javie at the games. Less focus on the call of the game now.


----------



## Wade County

Lucky call for Wade


----------



## Jace

Tough call on UD.


----------



## PoetLaureate

CB got dat shot back, look at the smoothness


----------



## Jace

Another good look for Bosh.


----------



## Jace

Great move on Duncan by the L-Train.


----------



## Wade County

CB J looks good. Now stop taking 3s.


----------



## Wade County

Wario layup


----------



## UD40

This is going to be a great basketball series.


----------



## Wade County

Mario layup!


----------



## Jace

LeWade need to stop with the risky outlets.


----------



## Wade County

Damn, more oomph on that pass Bron


----------



## UD40

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 19s
> Roy Hibbert has zero rebounds so far, which is huge for the Heat.


:yes:


----------



## Jace

> @*ByTimReynolds*  8m Chalmers just hit a 3, then landed on two teenage girls sitting courtside.


WARIO!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

The difference between Duncan and Hibbert is MASSIVE


----------



## Jace

Good shot Wade. :nonono:


----------



## UD40

Going to have to really exploit the Lebron/Green matchup when Leonard is on the bench.


----------



## Jace

Wario 3. Boris Diaw embarrassing us.


----------



## Jace

Le3zle


----------



## Jace

MILLER TIME!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray and Mike in. Spread the floor and hit 3's please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 333


----------



## Jace

Wow, a Ray-Mike dbl sub-in? I like the spontaneity Spo.


----------



## Jace

Thray looked good when he stepped back.

Here comes Cole.


----------



## Jace

I love the look of this lineup. Offensively.


----------



## Wade County

Thrayalldaybaby


----------



## UD40

Two on Timmy!!!


----------



## Wade County

No call. Sigh.


----------



## Wade County

There you go LBJ


----------



## Jace

Hearing too many Spurs fans. We better represent over there. (We did when the Clowns won.)


----------



## Wade County

FTs


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller! 

great drive


----------



## Jace

Miller floater!


----------



## Jace

Thought we'd see Battier fairly early in the rotation. Maybe he's the Matt Bonner special.


----------



## Wade County

MIIILLLER


----------



## Jace

No contest there Bird?


----------



## Wade County

Come on Ray, better D


----------



## Wade County

Damn, closed poorly there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

24-23 after 1

Pretty even game. Pick and roll D cant fall asleep.


----------



## Jace

Not too bad of a first quarter. Can probably play some better D on the screen and rolls, and can definitely getter better actions going on O with some patience.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333 again


----------



## Wade County

Thray baby


----------



## Jace

Hated that Thray take, but it went in. That's him at his best though.

Way to force the action in transition and get Bird the look LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

Good hustle by Birdman


----------



## Wade County

Fts


----------



## Jace

Holy shit, sweet championship ring hat dude.


----------



## Wade County

Bron playing heavy minutes early


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333


----------



## UD40

Miller time.


----------



## Jace

THRILLER


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mike Miller in the Finals


----------



## Wade County

Confession: I love Mike Miller.


----------



## Wade County

Thray and Thriller


----------



## UD40

I'm not the only one who noticed the...uh...'spectator' behind RC Buford, am I?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD40 said:


> I'm not the only one who noticed the...uh...'spectator' behind RC Buford, am I?


Talk about a perfect camera angle :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade County

HEat dancers bros...


----------



## Wade County

Haha Adam, I too noticed it. Wowzers.


----------



## Jace

Nice finish by Bird.


----------



## Wade County

Cole2Bird


----------



## UD40

A little bit of Spurs rust and Miami fluidity is making for a good first half thus far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 3333


----------



## UD40

NORRIS!


----------



## Jace

Notice SA doesn't hang around to clash the O glass? Breath of fresh air.


----------



## Jace

COL333


----------



## Wade County

Cole 3333


----------



## Jace

Duncan laying down some punishment now.


----------



## Jace

Battier now. Ten-deep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade, stick to your ****ing man!


----------



## Jace

Wade collapses off Green like an idiot. Predictable result.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, just as predicted.


----------



## Wade County

****ing Danny Green


----------



## Jace

Bosh needs to stop biting so easily on pump fakes. That wasn't even a particularly deceptive one.


----------



## Wade County

Wadej


----------



## Jace

Good job by Wade saving that possession.


----------



## UD40

D WADEEEEE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade heating up


----------



## Jace

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole train!


----------



## UD40

COLE WORLD!!


----------



## Wade County

there you go Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate

Cole wowowowow


----------



## Jace

COOOOOOOLE TRAAAAAAAAAIN

That was so athletic and aggressive.


----------



## Wade County

Holy Norris!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice one by Wade and Cole after that.


----------



## Jace

Danny Green again. He missed, but IDGAF I'm counting it.


----------



## UD40

Three on Bosh.

Someone is still stuck in Indy.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh gets his third foul.


----------



## Wade County

Compete on the boards Chris...


----------



## Jace

Awful, awful 3rd foul for Bosh. Didn't see anything.


----------



## Jace

Man, Wade a year ago would've had 3 dunks tonight.


----------



## Jace

:joel:

11-deep.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Dwyane Wade is back yo


----------



## UD40

Time to close out this half!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We haven't made a three for a while now.

Battier misses one now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh Shane, its just not your month.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Shattier ugh


----------



## UD40

> Shandel Richardson ‏@ShandelRich 1m
> Everyone really is on the table. Joel Anthony is in. Ike Austin on deck.


Wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Wade County

So much Bane Shattier, although that hustle to keep the ball alive was nice.


----------



## Wade County

Get Millertime back in.


----------



## Wade County

Zo and TBug


----------



## Jace

Erik needs to go full-Sproll and throw in JJ and Shard.


----------



## Jace

Bane's not setting his feet. Rushing 3s won't help you, m'man.


----------



## Jace

Battiblock!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County

MBP 2 strong


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier to the bench. His effort should have been rewarded with one of those 3's going down.


----------



## Marcus13

Battiet is killin us


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace

Great look to Joel by Wade. Not sure if Bird would've finished that. Duncan had a nice block.


----------



## Wade County

WEll we screwed that


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pick and roll D fell asleep. Every time it does, bad things have happened.


----------



## Wade County

TP killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick shot by Wade


----------



## UD40

Oh yeah...Dwyane is back.


----------



## Jace

Tough finish by Wade.


----------



## Wade County

DWADE


----------



## Jace

Of course.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Damn, nice buzzer beater, whatever


----------



## Wade County

FFS


----------



## Wade County

Joel how could you fall asleep there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, 0.8 and it was not even close to not counting. 

52-49 at the half

Good half. Getting very good looks. Battier had 3 great looks, but just couldnt hit.

Cant keep falling asleep on their pick and rolls.


----------



## Jace

Not sure what Wade/Joel were doing there. Looked like they were anticipating a drive. .8 left.


----------



## Wade County

12/9/3/2 for Duncan. Only 5-12 though. Still, carving us a new one.

Need to CB unlocked here. Still in his struggle town.


----------



## Jace

Wonder if Spo goes back to Battier in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Wonder if Spo goes back to Battier in the 2nd half.


Tough call because against Indiana he was giving us nothing, but tonight everything but his shot has been great. 

The rotation was extended because it seems like Spo wanted to save 4 fouls for UD to use int he 2nd half. So if UD and Bosh stay out of foul trouble, I dont see where the minutes for Battier will be.


----------



## Jace

We're shooting 7% better, have 3 more boards, 4 more assists, and have hit 2 more 3s. Don't love that we're only up 3. Both teams have 2 turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> We're shooting 7% better, have 3 more boards, 4 more assists, and have hit 2 more 3s. Don't love that we're only up 3. Both teams have 2 turnovers.


Yeah, weird boxscore to look at and try to wonder why the Heat arent up more.


Interesting half for Lebron. A quiet 10 points, but did have 8 rebounds and 5 assists. At times it looked like he was getting to the paint at will. We'll see if he starts being more aggressive in the 2nd half looking for his own shot.


----------



## Wade County

Feels like we should be up 6-7 rather than 3.


----------



## UD40

Lebron on pace for 20/16/10.


----------



## Jace

They've taken 2 more shots and 2 more FTs. So despite even TOs and +1 O-boards for us, they've had more possessions. We're +4 in fouls.


----------



## Jace

Wade is getting so much daylight on the baseline slash.


----------



## Jace

LBJ2CB. Great look.


----------



## UD40

Nice take from Bosh!

Let's hope that's the starting point for his second wind.


----------



## Jace

:bosh1:

Was missing last series.


----------



## Wade County

Great pass LBJ2CB


----------



## Wade County

There you go Chris


----------



## Jace

The hell happened there? Gotta match up.


----------



## Wade County

Wariuo


----------



## Jace

UD and Bosh need to communicate better there.


----------



## Jace

Wade. It's the Finals. No cute stuff..


----------



## Wade County

Wade wtf


----------



## Jace

Bosh...


----------



## UD40

Looking flat right now.


----------



## Wade County

Tards


----------



## Jace

Horrible D. Horrible O. Please choose just one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Back to back awful defense by Lebron and Wade. Cant let your man get around you that easily.


----------



## Wade County

Need Lebron to stand up and takeover offensively.


----------



## Wade County

Stupid meeting....good luck guys, ill be hoping I get out to a Heat victory...


----------



## Jace

Great play call to get LeBron the low-post look.


----------



## Jace

Wade decides he needs to do something with the ball too often.


----------



## Jace

UD J


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pop always calls these weirdly timed time outs.


----------



## Jace

Damn WC, that blows. Hopefully you exit to good news.

That tweaked my brain too W2B. Must be a substitution he's making.


----------



## Jace

12/10/7 for LeBron Jameson Kidd.


----------



## Jace

Sick shot Bosh.


----------



## Jace

Damn annoying Ginobili 3s.


----------



## UD40

Three on Duncan.


----------



## Jace

Man, they get into pick and rolls so quick and so systematically.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace

Thrio! LeBron had something nice and Wade cut at an odd time, clogging the paint. LeBron and Rio saved the play though.


----------



## Jace

:dwade:

Total flop by Ginobili.


----------



## Jace

Their shooters always make you pay. Wish ours did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333


----------



## UD40

SHUTTLESWORTHHHHH


----------



## Jace

Big 3 17-35, only up 2.


----------



## Jace

THRAYBABAY


----------



## UD40

One more quarter. Keep it up!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

What a flop by Ginobili in the situation with Wade, haha.


----------



## Jace

End of 3rd. Same spot. Up 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That is now 5 points we've given up on 2nd chance points to end this quarter. Had a chance to get both of the rebounds too, which is frustrating.

72-69 after 3

Seems like we go up 7 and then they make a run. Just cant turn these runs into big ones.

Corner 3's are there for us for the 1st time in 2 months.


----------



## Luke

Such a fun game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tony Parker did not score in the 3rd. No doubt he's gonna be extra aggressive in the 4th.


----------



## Jace

Not smart Cole.


----------



## UD40

BREAKING: Mike Miller is hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No Wade or Lebron? Really, Spo?


----------



## Jace

Dammit. Two Js over the backboard with good rebounding position.


----------



## Jace

And there's Parker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick finish by Bird


----------



## Jace

Bird is great at those duck unders.


----------



## Jace

Dodging bullets with these corner 3 misses.


----------



## Jace

Great tip Bird.

Get LeBron in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BIRDMAN

Wonder how much longer Spo will sit Lebron and Wade for?


----------



## Jace

LeBron gave up position gambling on Splitter.


----------



## Jace

Mike throws the bad pass and is subbed out for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big J by Bosh


----------



## Jace

Good shit, Bosh.


----------



## Jace

Bad shit, Bosh.


----------



## UD40

C'mon


----------



## Jace

Here comes the dumb.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Ah, LeBron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron needs to attack.


----------



## Jace

Would love to know what Wade was daydreaming about as Leonard snuck behind him for that tip.


----------



## UD40

Ray is stuck in Indy from the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's now 9 2nd chance points this half for the Spurs


----------



## Jace

In trouble.


----------



## UD40

Wario, damn it!


----------



## UD40

Alright, Lebron, it's your time.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We missed too many shots the last minute or so.


----------



## Jace

Try running ANYTHING morons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How about getting Lebron the ball at some point this 4th quarter..


----------



## UD40

Why hasn't Spo put Lebron on Parker?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

85-79. Shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The offense this quarter has been an utter disaster. They look lost out there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron needs to play faster and more aggressive.


----------



## Jace

Played with fire. Got burned. Losing too many games at home this postseason.


----------



## Jace

LeBron on Parker.


----------



## Jace

:nonono:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

So he takes a three there...

And now Green makes one. :/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful shot by Lebron


----------



## Jace

Terrible effort down the stretch. We can only play well with our back against the wall.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Allen will miss all.


----------



## Jace

HIT EM ALL SHUTTLES PLEASE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

See, Lebron. Attack!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There you go, Ray


----------



## Jace

Defense.


----------



## Jace

Foul?


----------



## Jace

ON BOSH? THERE? 

"Verticality." :laugh:


----------



## UD40

Idiot, Bosh....IDIOT!


----------



## Jace

Bosh 3s killings us. Needs to stop above the break. LeBron could've gone for a finish there.

Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Would rather see Lebron attack the basket there. The 3 is there every time.


----------



## Jace

Seems we'll have to rely on the Road Warriors again. Always the hard way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game 1's this post season have been awful for the Heat


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Would rather see Lebron attack the basket there. The 3 is there every time.


Honestly. Bosh should only camp in the corner for 3. We're giving the D what they want.


----------



## UD40

Travel?!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wow, Parker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a shot by Parker.


----------



## Marcus13

What a finish by Parker man damn


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace

Of course. Of course. Of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That is way too close to change the call on the floor.


----------



## UD40

FINGER TIPS!


----------



## Jace

Its on his fingers.


----------



## Jace

Maybe not. They'll leave it.

What a way to lose.


----------



## Jace

Not just the sliver of time, but the bounce, and the prior defense. Totally snake-bitten.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

But was it a travel?


----------



## UD40

We lost both Game 1's in 2006 & 2012.


----------



## Jace

That awful 3 LeBron took was huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD40 said:


> We lost both Game 1's in 2006 & 2012.


Both on the road, which make them easier to stomach.


----------



## Jace

UD40 said:


> We lost both Game 1's in 2006 & 2012.


On the road.


----------



## Jace

My only referee complaint was that Duncan foul. Other than that we just shit the bed in the fourth.


----------



## Jace

We're not winning this series with LeBron scoring in the teens. Needs to be more aggressive, no doubt. It's time.

Had a feeling we'd lose this game. Sucks it had to be on a shot like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

5-18 and 5 turnovers in the 4th quarter. 

Only 6 points for Lebron and Wade in the 4th. Lebron especially wasnt as aggressive as he needed to be in the 4th. When he drove he either got layups or found open 3pt shooters. Dont know why he stopped driving in the 4th.

Still trying to understand how you can start the 4th with both on the bench. Something that hadnt been done all postseason long.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I hope the Heat feel terrible, so they come out and win 4 in row.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> My only referee complaint was that Duncan foul. Other than that we just shit the bed in the fourth.


That foul was pretty deciding.


----------



## UD40

I didn't expect a win, but I was expecting a more dominant showing from the Spurs and rust from Wade.

I see us bouncing back in Game 2, and then we have no choice but to crash their party.


----------



## Jace

Four TOs for SA. Need to find ways to force more than that. 

Big 3 20-47 despite seemingly being able to get desirable looks.


----------



## Wade County

Well...this is a dissapointing thing to come out of a meeting too. Expected us to have a win.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Still trying to understand how you can start the 4th with both on the bench. Something that hadnt been done all postseason long.


That stretched seemed huge. Was worried at the time it would come back to haunt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh's money shot is the 18-20 ft shot. Best shooter in the league from that distance. He needs to get back to that spot and quit getting behind the 3pt line.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Blah whatever, losing at home sucks but I have a feeling home court wont matter this series


----------



## tone wone

3rd home loss this postseason. 4 total in the regular season.

Offense was just blah in the 4th. Bron looked gassed at the end of the 3rd. Wasn't surprised he on the bench to start the qt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just 36 points in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace

Need to adjust to their pick and rolls too. Saw nothing quite like that vs. IND. Parker's brilliance caught us off guard a couple of times too.

G1 is always the feel out game, which is why I almost prefer not having home court in the Finals. I had a feeling LeBron's assists would go up in this series compared to Indiana, but expected more scoring.


----------



## doctordrizzay

9 three point attempts between lebron and bosh.

That needs to stop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh took 74 3's in 74 regular season games.

He has now taken 35 in 17 postseason games. He can in shooting 49% from 3 in the post season, but still, that's got to stop. He is a great shooter from inside the arc, and that also sets up his pump fake and drive game.


----------



## Wade County

0-4 from downtown Chris? Damn man....stop chucking threes!

MBP line but need more O.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Maybe it was that they were just coming off the Pacers series, but Lebron and Bosh were both still playing like they were expecting a 7-2 center standing at the rim on every possession.


----------



## Wade County

Game 2 a must win now.


----------



## Wade County

Frustrating that we essentially lost due to Duncan's crazy buzzer beater, and Parker's insane shot clock beater.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron said he asked for the rest to begin the 4th so that answers that


> Dwyane Wade on Spurs: "I thought we were fatigued in the fourth quarter. We looked like a team coming off a seven-game series."


Not good. That means he is fatigued. Better rest up good Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Wade County

It showed, he only had 2pts in the 4th.

Gotta win Game 2. I thought we looked the better team from what I saw, clearly I didn't see the 4th where we shat the bed.

Think we will square the ledger in game 2. Must win.


----------



## doctordrizzay

we win the first 2 at S.A.


----------



## Jace

Spurs were like 9-0 or something in G1s after sweeping the previous series. Remain perfect. Might just be in the Duncan era. Same difference.

What worries me is that that game we played would've beaten Indiana fairly comfortably. We need Ray and/or another shooter to stay hot all series, Wade to continue what he did in the first half, Bosh to not fade, and LeBron to have one of his best series ever. It's a lot to ask for. LeBron's transcendent, but their roster is put together so much better than ours, with all due respect to Riles. Jordan never went up against a team this good.

The Bosh 3 only makes sense from the corners. He hits them above the break from time to time, and is shooting a good % this postseason overall, but it's ultimately a huge bailout for the defense. There are much better shots we can get. Overambitious spacing endeavors.

Chalmers 3-10 keeps jumping out at me. He had some great looks that clanked.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah Rio's 3-10 was the first thing I saw when I got out of my meeting and saw the score. Can't be done if we're to have a chance.

Bosh can shoot, but yeah, I prefer him operating in the 15-18 feet range. Still adds spacing, but that extra few feet makes a big difference for him. He can hit it, but like you said, if he has to take it I prefer from the corner.

We probably still could've won this if Lebron had an average shooting night - 7/16 aint gonna cut it. Need more MBP.


----------



## tone wone

Jace said:


> Spurs were like 9-0 or something in G1s after sweeping the previous series. Remain perfect. Might just be in the Duncan era. Same difference.
> 
> What worries me is that that game we played would've beaten Indiana fairly comfortably. We need Ray and/or another shooter to stay hot all series, Wade to continue what he did in the first half, Bosh to not fade, and LeBron to have one of his best series ever. It's a lot to ask for. LeBron's transcendent, but their roster is put together so much better than ours, with all due respect to Riles. Jordan never went up against a team this good.
> 
> The Bosh 3 only makes sense from the corners. He hits them above the break from time to time, and is shooting a good % this postseason overall, but it's ultimately a huge bailout for the defense. There are much better shots we can get. Overambitious spacing endeavors.
> 
> Chalmers 3-10 keeps jumping out at me. He had some great looks that clanked.



Fatigue hit in the 4th. SA is a great defensive team but I honestly saw a tired squad in the end offensively.

At least now there's film against their D. 15ft and in approach with Bron and Wade should be the go-to gameplan when the early offense/spread attack gets stopped. Need Bron force some finishes though so they dont live and die with the shooters...but Rio/Ray/Miller/Cole/Battier are gonna get looks if game 1 is any indicator. 

Indy series is over with, so _*LeBosh*: 3pt Specialist_ can die. We'll always have the 2013 ECF's though....where Chris Bosh and Lebron James carried the 2nd best 3pt shooting team from 3.

I have a bad feeling they're gonna be chasing this loss all series.


----------



## UD40

Excited for Sunday.

Read on Twitter last night, an it was a good point: Miami is a totally different team when people doubt/write them off.

Remember how we bounce back after the Bulls and Pacers losses? Lets hope for it again.


----------



## Smithian

All jokes aside, I want this lineup; Cole-Allen-James-Haslem-Anthony

Haslem and Anthony can tag team Duncan. Cole can handle the ball and trail Parker. Allen spaces court. LeBron is LeBron.

Defense, not offense, will win this series.


----------



## UD40

I was very impressed with the hustle shown by Miller and Joel last night.

Honestly, I was a fan of our deep rotation. I hope we stick with it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Agreed ^

Wade was def fatigued in the 4th. He started out of the gates going to the rack like it was 06 but in the 4th, he just stood there and waited for the ball. I can't count how many Lebron drives that I wished Wade would trail or crash the paint. That game should of been ours but we fell short in the 4th.

Heartbreaking. I think it was Lebron who said that Heat play beter with their back against the wall.

Time to prove that right.


----------



## Jace

Yeah a lot went wrong late. Miller hasn't played crunch minutes all season except for the FC games, and there he was late, throwing away a possession on a turnover.

Dwyane got caught watching the ball bounce on the rim instead of boxing out Leonard for a huge putback.

Bosh got called for one of the worst phantom fouls of the postseason. Verticality? He was flying backward, and might not have even made contact with Duncan. Huge play.

So do we just hope that these two off days help the team recoup some energy?


----------



## Adam

We used to have the most dogged defense that could harass you for 48 minutes. Times have changed. Shane Battier transitioning from SF to PF and turning us into a small ball team was a blessing and a curse.

Spurs made so many big shots. All game long. Guys on our side ran out of gas.


----------

